

Old-School Keyboard Makes Comeback Of Sorts - jcl
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=100076874

======
jseliger
I just heard this and wrote about it here:
[http://jseliger.wordpress.com/2009/01/31/ibm-model-m-
unicomp...](http://jseliger.wordpress.com/2009/01/31/ibm-model-m-unicomp-
customizer-keyboard-update-mac-edition) ; the Customizer is excellent, and
I've been using one happily for about a year.

------
Flemlord
I've been thinking about tracking down an original Microsoft Natural keyboard,
before they screwed up all the function keys. I can't stand how my wireless
keyboard stops working every time my iPhone rings.

